# Greetings From Indonesia



## Yohan Grayn (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello, everyone !

Let me introduce myself.
My name is Yohan 
Im from Central Java , Indonesia.
I am not a member of any lodge yet. 
Because as you know, in my country there hasn't been a lodge until now.
For now, I just want to get deeper knowledge about Freemasonry and its teachings from this beloved forum.
Warm greetings to everyone !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 13, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forums. there is a lot of information here that you may find interesting.


----------



## Yohan Grayn (Nov 13, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forums. there is a lot of information here that you may find interesting.



Thanks brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yohan Grayn said:


> Thanks brother


I'm sure that you are unaware of it but it is not proper to address a Mason as "brother" until after you have become a member.


----------



## Yohan Grayn (Nov 14, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'm sure that you are unaware of it but it is not proper to address a Mason as "brother" until after you have become a member.


Sorry , I did not know, thank you for correcting.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2019)

Yohan Grayn said:


> Sorry , I did not know, thank you for correcting.


No problem. I hope to you find the answers to a lot of your questions here. Let me know if I can be of help to you.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 14, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome !


----------

